

Stop distributing .doc files - darxius
http://maxmackie.com/2012/03/19/Stop-distributing-.doc-files/

======
program
In Italy the .doc/.docx format (and all othe Office formats) is widely used.
At my IT company the file format used in the CV is the starting point for the
selection of a candidate. .doc/.docx is the worst choice. We prefer a .pdf
file and as an addition we look at the "producer" metadata (just in case).

------
URSpider94
A-men.

There are good reasons to be concerned about this from a business perspective
as well. MS Word files can contain a tremendous amount of non-visible
information, including reverts to recently-made changes, values coded into the
template, meta-data, etc. By exporting to PDF, you strip a good portion of
that information away.

~~~
darxius
That's a good point I completely forgot to mention. I might do a bit more
research on this and scrape up some tools and make a Version II of the post.

------
Cavii
I regularly get "screen shots" and "mock-ups" as doc files that contain a
single image. It drives me nuts, but I can't find a way to change people's
behaviour. Any suggestions?

~~~
darxius
If this is coming from an IT/Tech company, I would HIGHLY question the
competence of the employees (no offense meant).

------
cmelbye
Normally I'd prefer to be shared a Google Docs document by a coworker, but if
they'd rather write it in Word and email me a .doc or .docx file, I have no
problem with that.

Gmail makes it extremely easy to view those files online, and it's equally
easy to convert them to Google Docs format for further editing (all taking
place within the browser, no need for Office.)

Anyways, it's extremely futile to stop this phenomenon from happening by means
of a blog post.

~~~
darxius
On the contrary, I think the perfect place to voice my opinion is with a blog
post. If I can get at least one person to stop and think about the people on
the receiving end of a document (especially within a large company), I would
say I've made an impact.

------
s_henry_paulson
Ah a blog post, written by a tech person, posted to a tech-heavy website.

This will surely reach the target audience.

------
jetxs
flatform-specific is a typo right? Right?

